# A freezer dilemma



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

I have three bucks currently. Two up-and-coming young guys and a 2 year old that can be bossy and doesn't always let the smallest buck eat at the hay feeder. I want to cut my numbers and get rid of the 2 year old. I have a couple daughters from him and I don't need him anymore. Was hoping to sell him to someone who could use him, but I've had him listed for a few months and the only interest is too far away (and no one can arrange transport) 
If I had endless space and resources I'd keep him, but no can do. 
Has anyone ever butchered a beautiful pedigreed buck? thats the only thing holding me back. I can't keep him much longer, and I fear taking him to a sale barn would be losing money, not to mention spending more time and fuel than its probably worth. P.S. He's a Saanen. But I think he would have a good amount of meat and he's not in full rut yet so I should make my decision soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You do what you have to do. You have to think about what is best for your farm.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Thank you Karen. I think I already know the answer, I'm just afraid of being judged by others for putting a registered buck in the freezer. My fiancé for one.. He's kind of attached to this buck and doesn't want to see him go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All dominant goats will push off others from the feeder. I have to put feed in multiple area's so the others can eat.

Have you tried craigslist to advertise him? If you are having doubts, it sounds like he is super nice.

Put an ad on TGS as well, maybe someone would want a buck. We have a for sale area.

Put up ads on the boards of your feed store, who allow you to do so.

Make sure the price on hm is a decent price, maybe a bit under of what he is worth, this may get him sold quicker.
And you should hopeful get good money out of him.

If you have production sells for that breed in your area?

Have friends who know other breeders?

You can do what needs to be done, that is up to you.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

So far I have tried craigslist and goat groups in Facebook. 
He's very nice and I would hope there is someone out there who could use him.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Have you considered turning him into a wether? Of all my goats (allegedly brush eaters, but closer to pets in reality) I really like my sweet-natured Saanen the best.
He's also the most adventurous when it comes to getting at the more difficult brush.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Greybird said:


> Have you considered turning him into a wether? Of all my goats (allegedly brush eaters, but closer to pets in reality) I really like my sweet-natured Saanen the best.
> He's also the most adventurous when it comes to getting at the more difficult brush.


He is a sweet goat, I bet he could make a nice harness or pack wether for someone? They'd have to have him surgically castrated. I can't keep a wether around, I don't have enough space, this is one of those times I wish I had lots of land. Working with just over an acre here


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Unfortunately bucks sell easier starting in September, but as you said, you don't want him in full rut and then have to process him. 

We processed a very nice 3 year old last year as I couldn't sell him in spring either. He was not a registered animal but a great buck for a meat production herd. I had several folks come to see him and say "he is too big for me to handle" and take home breeding quality bucklings out of him instead. It was a shame but he certainly filled our freezer 

However, I agree with Toth's comment above, if your main reason is because he is pushy with the younger bucks at the feeder, that is completely typical and normal good behavior for a strong breeding animal.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No one better judge you its your animal your business! You fiancé might get a pass lol but this is how I look at this tough, at times heart breaking business we are in. I would rather ANY of my goats be butchered then end up at a home where they are abused in any way. Now since I'm a chicken and haven't tried goat till a few weeks ago at a sale (not sure if I like it or not yet) I take my animals I can't sell or can't keep to the sale and most of them do end up as tacos. If you take your guy to the sale he is most likely going to go for butcher so if you enjoy goat meat why not put him in the freezer? He has a 99% chance of having the same outcome if you take him to the sale just you won't have to take the time to drive him to the sale, as you said gas, the stress of him having no clue what in the world is going on and you will eat something you know was raised the right way


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

How is the meat flavor of a 2 year old buck?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The person who butchers it must be very conscientious not to touch the hide to the meat and use separate knives. We have ours done at a local butcher and the carcass hangs in the cold storage for 4 days before cutting & grinding. We had all the meat ground and the flavor was completely fine - not bucky! We did make some breakfast sausage and italian hot sausage (not in casings) with spice mixes. We eat a lot of goat meat at home and the bucks did not have a bad taste for us but I have heard it very much depends on the processing.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Goat meat is a favorite in my house so he certainly wouldn't go to waste if I took that route


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

I had a yearling buck processed once all ground and we couldn't eat it. It didn't really taste like a buck but it smelled like one. I think the processor used all the fat in the grind and seems I read somewhere you don't want the fat, so hope that was the cause as I will be processing another one myself this fall.


----------

